# Catching Flounder



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

What size hook is best for hooking up flounder, because I'm used to using a larger size. Also does anyone have a rig recommendation for catching flounder:001_huh:


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Flounder love to hangout around structure like rocks,limbs,and stuff like that. Once you can find some structure bounce some soft plastics (gulp and grubs) other good baits are shrimp,and all kinds of minnows like bull minnows and pinfish and finger mullet.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

A very popular rig for flounder is a Carolina rig. You should just be able to google it and it will show you a picture. And for the Carolina rig I only use at most 1 once of weight on it, cause as you probably already know flounder bite very lightly, anymore would interfear with the feel of the bite. Hope I could help.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flounder Rig*

I use a basic fishfinder rig with a #2 or #4 Kahle hook depending on size of flounder, with an egg sinker big enough to hold bottom.

A live bull minnow.

I do use a teaser tied on a loop about 4-6 inches above the hook. Sometimes a small silver spinner blade helps. MHO C2


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Although I'm certainly no expert, bigger flounder tend not to bite lightly. If you are using live baits that are more than a couple inches long give the fish plenty of time to eat. Typically there will be a good solid thump when they grab your bait and they will hold them in their mouth for 15-30 seconds or more before they eat them. Assuming you're using circle hooks, putting tension on the line too soon will just pull the baits out of their mouths. I highly recommend using a net to land flounder, they have an amazing knack of being able to spit hooks if you try to lift them out of the water with just your fishing line. My $.02 .


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

a couple of years ago we were down fishing at pensacola beach pier and just out of curiosity I threaded a gulp minnow on a 1/2 oz. jig head and pitched it around the posts(i knew they,d hit a jig and minnow)but I just wanted to throw 
something diffrent .caught 2 real nice ones 22-24 inches long,the way they hit it was similar to fishing a plastic worm,thump it and set the hook,the tide was slack and it was,nt very windy so a 1/2 oz jighead was easy to stay in contact with,but they ate it just fine !gonna try it next week as a matter of fact
good fishin,mike


----------

